# Bike rack for the Focus ST



## mbernard71 (Apr 4, 2008)

Installed the Curt hitch that was designed specifically for the ST earlier in the week. Got to to try it out this Sunday. I was a little concerned that the heat from the exhaust would have an effect on the plastic caps on the Thule rack. After 15 miles of driving, I pulled over to check on it and there was no issue at all. The rack wasn't even warm.

I think this will be a pretty good mountain bike vehicle. Not as comfortable or convenient as the Silverado but a lot more fun to take to North Carolina.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

is the reciever in the center? Looks offset due to center exhaust?


----------



## Philip Clemmons (Sep 20, 2012)

It's centered. Works great!

Man what a fun car !


----------



## mbernard71 (Apr 4, 2008)

What he said times 2.

Dead center as well.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Loved mine when I had it. Almost got another one today. Ford dealer couldn't make the numbers work.









Ended up with a Subaru instead.


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

Dont you feel ripped off that they don't offer the RS here, but instead we get ST? that irks me to the point that I wont consider buying the car....

waaaaaay, off topic, I know...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Not really. We should be used to getting screwed out of the best cars. The ST is still a sweet little rocket. Looks good, drive nice, comfortable, good on gas...and hauls ass when you want it too. Mod it a little and you can keep up with anything out there in the same class.


----------



## mbernard71 (Apr 4, 2008)

Bothers a little, I know how the motor is on the boost so I can only imagine what it will be like when you add DI to it.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

mbernard71 said:


> Bothers a little, I know how the motor is on the boost so I can only imagine what it will be like when you add DI to it.


The 2.0 Ecoboost is direct injection.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Really like these little Fords. Almost bought one but didn't want to drive stick. My buddy has one with the hitch rack and it's a great car.


----------



## mbernard71 (Apr 4, 2008)

Nubster said:


> The 2.0 Ecoboost is direct injection.


Correct, I was referring the 2.3 that is going to be in the RS and 15 Stang.


----------



## b3rnard (Jul 1, 2007)

mbernard71 said:


> View attachment 881352
> View attachment 881353
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post a pic on how the rack hitch is mounted? is it over or under the exhaust ?


----------

